# You know they're city if...



## Dutchgirl

Like "You know you're country if..." but in reverse. Tell how you know if someone is city! I'll start:

They are fascinated with the hairdos on your Polish and Sultan chickens. (true)

They have to be reassured several times before even tasting the venison that one of the family members got.

They make conversation by saying: "Did you hear about how that famous singer is going to have triplets?" or "What games have you got on your DS?" (To which you reply: "No, who is she," and "What's a DS, I don't have one.")


----------



## rabbitlady4433

You know their city when........they cringe when they ask what your eating, and the reply isn't chicken or beef.


----------



## Mea

You know they're city when ... they say  "Milk comes from the store ! Not from an animal...ewwwww ! "


----------



## elevan

You know they are a "city kid" when they say, "I can't go in there (the barn)!  I might step in poo or pee!"


This was said by my 6 year old nephew to my 4 year old son when son asked nephew if he wanted to go check out the goats!


----------



## jason_mazzy

You know they are city when they tell you they only eat eggs from the store, not from chickens butts.....................


----------



## DouglasPeeps

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> You know they are city when they tell you they only eat eggs from the store, not from chickens butts.....................


This has actually been said to me.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

When they ask if I milk the male goats.  Yes, my coworker (37 yrs old) asked me that!


----------



## cattlecait

...if they ask "How could you eat your own pet?" (the chickens)

...if you're told "How can you eat a cute, fluffy bunny?"

...your poor Husband might be city if he refuses to eat the meat if it has bones or skin.

...if their truck is clean.

...if their boots are neatly polished and it's not Sunday.

...if they "rode a horse once a the fair" and that qualifies them to help round up cattle, whether it needs done or not.

...when they ask how you can get eggs with no rooster.

...if they think that the turkey loaf they bought for Sunday dinner was a turkey breast. (my Grandma)


----------



## cattlecait

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> You know their city when........they cringe when they ask what your eating, and the reply isn't chicken or beef.


"Duck, what?! You're eating a duck?! Is that chicken in the fridge? What do you mean it's rabbit?!"

Haha been there!


----------



## michickenwrangler

When you go on about how you just love beef but when someone offers you some steaks from the 1/4 beef they got, you freak out and run to Kroger to buy some nice, pale things in cellophane.

True story. My dad loves to barbecue and when we offered him some ribeye from our beef we bought, he refused. He couldn't eat something if he knew it was once alive.


----------



## Lady Jane

If they believe themselves to be eating unborn chicks when they have eggs for breakfast and you try to explain to them that the eggs at the store are not fertilized and therefore have no potential whatsoever to become chicks.

Um, the eggs are not fertilized because there was no rooster around at the time....Well a fertilized egg would have a little red dot in the yolk where the cells start to form. *blank stare* Okay, nevermind.


----------



## woodleighcreek

You know they're city if... They feel the need to disinfect every time they visit the barn.


----------



## kelsey2017

You, as in, and the city person have nothing to talk about....


----------



## PattySh

I am the only "country girl" in my family. I grew up in the city but  I love my chosen country life. I don't have much in common with my sisters and I am sure they don't trust what I  cook. None of them would eat rabbit  or goat meat and am sure they would think the orange egg yolks odd, don't even let me mention goat milk, goat milk yogurt, cheese or ice cream  lol. Wow they are missing out!  Tho a couple of my neices have really surprised me and love my goat cheese etc. On the other hand my husband's family tho raised in the city are "displaced country"and would die for a rabbit, fresh eggs, and will try anything! We plan a pig roast this summer and I can imagine what will happen when I thro rabbits on the barbq, his side fighting for them and my side turning green lol. Well I'm serving goat cheese, pickled eggs, homebaked bread, and everything this little farm has to offer, some will be excited some not so much, can't please everyone.

LOL the best tho is giving all the city girls horseback rides(they actually like them) and them walking thru the barn tour in "city shoes".


----------



## Dutchgirl

PattySh said:
			
		

> I am the only "country girl" in my family. I grew up in the city but  I love my chosen country life. I don't have much in common with my sisters and I am sure they don't trust what I  cook. None of them would eat rabbit  or goat meat and am sure they would think the orange egg yolks odd, don't even let me mention goat milk, goat milk yogurt, cheese or ice cream  lol. Wow they are missing out!  Tho a couple of my neices have really surprised me and love my goat cheese etc. On the other hand my husband's family tho raised in the city are "displaced country"and would die for a rabbit, fresh eggs, and will try anything! We plan a pig roast this summer and I can imagine what will happen when I thro rabbits on the barbq, his side fighting for them and my side turning green lol. Well I'm serving goat cheese, pickled eggs, homebaked bread, and everything this little farm has to offer, some will be excited some not so much, can't please everyone.
> 
> LOL the best tho is giving all the city girls horseback rides (they actually like them) and them walking thru the barn tour in "city shoes".


I don't own goats, but a family I know does and I don't mind the taste of the goat milk, though I do find it rather strange-tasting. They made blackberry ice cream once with goat milk and berries they picked, and it was delicious.

One of my favorite parts of having animals and living on a "farm" - if you could call our 8 acres of woody area a farm - is having "kids from town" over and letting them pet the rabbit, get the eggs, and see all the animals. 

Once a woman from Colorado came with her two sons who were both between the ages of 18 and 26. The woman thought that the fact that we had a spacious backyard and a deck was awesome, and she loved the chickens. I caught our Polish chicken many times at her request - she couldn't get over its funny hairdo.
The older son was in the Navy, and I could tell that he enjoyed playing with our six-year-old and nine-year-old. Both of the boys were coloring pictures and rolling down hills.


----------



## DouglasPeeps

When they ask how you can have eggs from your hens if you don't have a rooster......


----------



## redtailgal

...


----------



## Bimpnottin

if they ask how you can eat something with a name (meat hogs) ... and you just tell them when you eat "Fred, George, etc" that you thank God for said animal and giving us his bounty and being allowed to know exactly how that animal was raised and what it was fed.


----------



## cleo

. . . when they ask if the rooster lays eggs.
 . . . when they say that brown hens lay brown eggs and white hens lay white eggs.
 . . . when they are surprised that roosters crow all day (and sometimes at night).
 . . . when they don't want anything to do with animal manure.


----------



## Roll farms

redtailgal said:
			
		

> My neice was "helping" me in the garden a couple years ago......she said "someone glued tomatoes to your flowers".  After I explained that those were not flowers, but tomato vines and they were indeed supposed to have tomatoes on them because they were grown from tomato seeds.........she ran to the house and got her box of chicken nuggets for me to plant.




My neice noticed some baby cukes growing on the vine here a few yrs ago, and says, "Why, those look JUST LIKE pickles!"  
I sorta looked at her to see if she was serious (she graduated salutorian, she's not dumb), and she was....
She had *no* idea that pickles are made from cucumbers.  I took her to a farmer's market and said, "Pick out some fruit you like" and she says, "Um.  I'm not sure what I like...we don't really eat fruit."  (As you can imagine, she's not in the best shape, raised on chips and fish sticks.)

One of my sisters is coming this weekend to stay.  *hushed TV anouncer voice*

"What Donna doesn't know is that her sister has secretly replaced the store bought milk she's used to with fresh, delicious, whole goat milk...We'll watch and see if she notices a difference."

She'll want to kill me if she figures it out, I've offered it several times and she won't try it.


----------



## redtailgal

........


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Talk about a drama queen!


----------



## freemotion

He went to the ER????  Sheesh!  Grow some nuggets!  (Like redtailgal's niece tried to!)


----------



## michickenwrangler

The guy I'm seeing brought his 8 yr old daughter for an afternoon "on the farm."

After my 6 yr old daughter thoroughly educated her about chicken sex, his daughter remarked at dinner, "That's cheating! You don't buy your eggs at the store like other people. You just go out and get them. That's not fair!"


----------



## elevan

My uncle and his 2 kids came to visit and to see the critters.  The kids are 11(boy) and 14(girl).

His girl decided that she "just couldn't go into the field" ...there was poo in there that she might step in and she was wearing flip flops.  

His boy went into the field and was literally standing next to the calf and when his dad said it was time to leave, he looked at him and said, "But we can't leave, I haven't seen the cow yet!"  "Um," I said, "He's standing right next to you"      He thought it was a big goat!


----------



## elevan

freemotion said:
			
		

> He went to the ER????  Sheesh!  Grow some nuggets!  (Like redtailgal's niece tried to!)


----------



## Lizzie098

His boy went into the field and was literally standing next to the calf and when his dad said it was time to leave, he looked at him and said, "But we can't leave, I haven't seen the cow yet!"  "Um," I said, "He's standing right next to you"      He thought it was a big goat!  

LOL! I could only imagin the look on his face!!!


----------



## elevan

Lizzie098 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His boy went into the field and was literally standing next to the calf and when his dad said it was time to leave, he looked at him and said, "But we can't leave, I haven't seen the cow yet!"  "Um," I said, "He's standing right next to you"      He thought it was a big goat!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I could only imagin the look on his face!!!
Click to expand...

Yeah, he just couldn't believe THAT was the cow!


----------



## dianneS

You know they're city if...

They see your horse's tails swatting flies and say "Oh look they're happy, they're wagging their tails!"

They ask if your mother hens "nurse their chicks".

They reach out and TOUCH your electric fence while simultaneously asking "Is this an electric fence?"  
You reply, "Yes and you're darn lucky its turned off right now!" 
The visitor responds "Why? Doesn't it only shock the animals?"  
You, "NO?  Why would it only shock the animals?"
Visitor, "Don't they wear shock collars or something?"


----------



## jodief100

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> You know they are city when they tell you they only eat eggs from the store, not from chickens butts.....................


I have heard that one too.  


My "city" friends Jennifer and Denise came over to pick up some dog beds I made.  They went up to the barn and were enjoying watching all the goats.  

Jennifer then squeals and says "look at the huge BALLS on that one"  

I am frantically searching the barnyard trying to find the buck because he isn't supposed to be in there when Denise calmly says "Jen, that is an udder"  

Denise than asks when they can come over for a goat roast and Jennifer gets a horrified look on her face.  Then two days later Jen calls me saying her Laoation friends want to buy a goat for dinner.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

You know some one is city when...they think your goat is a dog 

You know some one is city when...they think every hunk of good venison is bambie's mother 

You know some one is city when...you offer to take them frog gigging and they give you the "look" ...we're cajun country


----------



## RareBreedFancier

You know some one is city when... they ask if your ponies are boys or girls and you tell them they are both geldings. Then they ask you if your going to breed them...


----------



## Dutchgirl

They think chickens are ducks.


----------



## Pancake in the River

They see a rooster "getting physical" with a hen and they say " He's so mean! Why is her attacking her?!?"  You try to explain thats how her fertilizes the egg and they ask, " What? I thought he did that after the egg was layed or something?!?!?!? Thats just nasty! "


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

My DD is a City Girl - I am sooo embarrassed. I tried to raise her Country, I really did. :/ I was picking green beans in the garden and she informed me she doesn't eat those beans, just the real ones. (out of a can) I got the same reaction to my homemade pickles ! 

My FIL asked me why the GIRL goats had horns - only boys have horns, right.

Most friends are shocked to find out a chicken lays an egg everyday = well almost. 

My SIL asked how I could tell if there was a chick in the egg when I get it from the barn in the morning. 

I think it's safe to say that the "education system" in this country is at a sad state when kids grow up not knowing where their food comes from.


----------



## Ms. Research

*I think it's safe to say that the "education system" in this country is at a sad state when kids grow up not knowing where their food comes from.*

It's gotten BEYOND sad!  

Thanks to all the FARMERS that are hanging on.  Please don't give up!  And I'm not talking about the corporate owned ones.  The REAL farmers are the ones that will be there till the end!  And that includes all those little family farms that are dotted all over the Country!  That believe in the old ways and not taking their gifts for granted.  

You all STAY STRONG!  We will all be turning to you!  No panic here, just logic and it all looks that way.  We are going to have to get back to basics.  And I don't mean just financially.  I know a pile of city people who if the supermarkets closed, they are so stupid they would just sit on the curb and starve to death thinking someone is going to help them.  Oh well.  I'm proud to NOT be one of those city people.


----------



## genuck

I couldn't believe it when my MOTHER who had chickens growing up went and bought a dozen 'unfertilized' eggs to eat when she came to visit. Then when she did cook some of my eggs she was going to throw them out, "they were really orange and wouldn't hardly come out of the shell." Even her sister laughed at her for that. So we had a little education on egg freshness...

  She also doesn't want me to eat the ram or any of the goats... I've yet to tell her the bunny is on the menu 

 I'm on the fence between city and country, I love my video games but have learned to skin and gut a chicken on the fly and still make it to work on time. Of course I can't get out the gate without someone getting mud or poop on me...

 Oh and I never tell anyone about the electric fence... everyone should get at least one good shock >


----------



## EllieMay

I was born and raised a city (suburban) girl.
But I was always a country girl at heart.
I just recently bought my own place on 15 acres and have chickens and will be getting some sheep.

All I can say is that I USED TO say white eggs come from white chickens and brown eggs come from brown chickens.

I USED TO get grossed out when my dad would tell stories about drinking milk right from the cow. Now I go next door to the dairy farm with my gallon bottle and get some real milk out of the Jersey cow.

I USED TO be squeamish about walking through a barn. Now I throw on a pair of rubber boots and my gloves and have at it. I LOVE my barn.

I USED TO prefer the vegetables that were in the grocery store because the veggies grown in the dirt had bugs crawling on them. 

I USED TO not eat my uncles venison because the dead carcass was just lying there all cut up and bleeding. It wasnt "clean" and wrapped neatly in plastic. 

I USED TO be afraid to walk amongst chickens for fear Id get pecked. Now I have 50+ chickens with another 45 in the incubator and the highlight of my day is sitting with the chickens and watching their daily activities. 


I loved this thread and all I gotta say is I USED TO be that way.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

EllieMay said:
			
		

> I was born and raised a city (suburban) girl.
> But I was always a country girl at heart.
> I just recently bought my own place on 15 acres and have chickens and will be getting some sheep.
> 
> All I can say is that I USED TO say white eggs come from white chickens and brown eggs come from brown chickens.
> 
> I USED TO get grossed out when my dad would tell stories about drinking milk right from the cow. Now I go next door to the dairy farm with my gallon bottle and get some real milk out of the Jersey cow.
> 
> I USED TO be squeamish about walking through a barn. Now I throw on a pair of rubber boots and my gloves and have at it. I LOVE my barn.
> 
> I USED TO prefer the vegetables that were in the grocery store because the veggies grown in the dirt had bugs crawling on them.
> 
> I USED TO not eat my uncles venison because the dead carcass was just lying there all cut up and bleeding. It wasnt "clean" and wrapped neatly in plastic.
> 
> I USED TO be afraid to walk amongst chickens for fear Id get pecked. Now I have 50+ chickens with another 45 in the incubator and the highlight of my day is sitting with the chickens and watching their daily activities.
> 
> 
> I loved this thread and all I gotta say is I USED TO be that way.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

If ... they call chickens claws " talons " and are afraid to touch a chicken ....  thats just silly I think ....


----------



## Mamaboid

If they think your chicken coop "stinks" 20 minutes after you finished completely cleaning it and putting down fresh pine shavings.

I had a girlfriend one time that came to my  house for supper.  I made venison round steak, pounded out like chicken fried steak.  She ate quite a large helping, raved about how good it was and asked for the recipe.  I told her to start with a nice piece of venison ....never got any further, she ran to the bathroom and threw up.  She never ate at my house again.


----------



## EllieMay

lol


----------



## flemish lops

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> If they think your chicken coop "stinks" 20 minutes after you finished completely cleaning it and putting down fresh pine shavings.
> 
> I had a girlfriend one time that came to my  house for supper.  I made venison round steak, pounded out like chicken fried steak.  She ate quite a large helping, raved about how good it was and asked for the recipe.  I told her to start with a nice piece of venison ....never got any further, she ran to the bathroom and threw up.  She never ate at my house again.


 I think someone has been watching  Bambie to many times


----------



## Mamaboid

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they think your chicken coop "stinks" 20 minutes after you finished completely cleaning it and putting down fresh pine shavings.
> 
> I had a girlfriend one time that came to my  house for supper.  I made venison round steak, pounded out like chicken fried steak.  She ate quite a large helping, raved about how good it was and asked for the recipe.  I told her to start with a nice piece of venison ....never got any further, she ran to the bathroom and threw up.  She never ate at my house again.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has been watching  Bambie to many times
Click to expand...

Actually, her Dad was a game warden and she has seen some really BAD sights with deer, so I guess I should cut her some slack...but I was a whole lot younger then and it was funny at the time.  She still gives me a smack every time I remind her of it.  Oh, I was a brat in my younger days.


----------



## Crazy Acres

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> You know some one is city when... they ask if your ponies are boys or girls and you tell them they are both geldings. Then they ask you if your going to breed them...


That's stupid-funny for two reasons: 1, that they don't know what gelding is, but 2, that, _even if they think gelding is a gender term_, they are both the _same_, so breeding would _logically_ be out of the question...  That's just hilarious.

You know someone is city when...

...you tell them that you had to put a goat out of it's misery using a .22, and they respond 'you shot it 22 times?!?!?'... 
...you tell them how your hens go about hatching chicks, and they tell you that 'your wrong because that would cook the eggs'... 
...they never ask what breed, of anything, you have...
...they go collect eggs, and come back with a 1/4 of the normal yield because 'some of them had poo on them so they were no good so I threw them in the compost'...
...they randomly drop poultry because the bird 'was about to poop'...


----------



## Fierlin

You might be city if...
You know what it's really like there.
I mean, among the population who have never had connections with the country.
I knew where my food comes from at a young age.
Although I do still avoid poop in the coop if I can.


----------



## EllieMay

You know they're city if...

they don't like waking in the country because there are no sidewalks to walk on.


----------



## michickenwrangler

They learn the hard way why I always wear boots even when it's 85 degrees outside.

"Don't you own flip flops? Aren't your feet hot? That would be uncomfortab--oh! I just stepped ...

--on a nail
--on a sharp rock
--in poop of some animal
--on some kind of plant with thorns
--on a slobber-covered dog toy
--on a frog or snake
--in mud
--on whatever tool or pop can that brother-in-law left laying around


----------



## Southern by choice

they can't sleep in and complain 

1. it was too quiet and they can't sleep
2. the rooster woke me at 5:30 and then they ask you how you get any sleep.

3. they don't understand why their cell phone doesn't work here

4. They see a real live turkey and can't believe they can fly into the trees, they didn't know turkeys could fly

and my fav

5. they lock their car, sometimes even between unloading all the stuff they brought, just in case. The stuff they bring is all their "organic food" that is so healthy- and we should try it! 

My family is in the city...they hear sirens non-stop and yet they NEVER hear it- just tuned out, but one roo crows and it's the end of the world. Once they even brought their own "organic" eggs...and refused to eat our morning fresh out of the coop free ranged "organic" eggs.


----------



## bonbean01

Okay Southern...let me put this as nicely as I can...your family is soooo city....and that is not a compliment!  You sound like the only one that "turned out" right


----------



## Pearce Pastures

LOL!!!  That is hilarious!  You sure we don't have the same relatives because mine actually live in NC and that sounds just like them!  They are all into fresh, home market bought, GMO free, organic, free-range....but they think we are the hillbilliest things for eating what is growing in our barn and in the yard.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  That is hilarious!  You sure we don't have the same relatives because mine actually live in NC and that sounds just like them!  They are all into fresh, home market bought, GMO free, organic, free-range....but they think we are the hillbilliest things for eating what is growing in our barn and in the yard.


haha It's crazy. It's funny though because we get to sit and laugh at them!! heheh


----------



## goodolboy

...if they think herd is something they did with thier ears.

...if they think a high capacity magizine has more than 20 pages.

...if they think Carhart is something in their automobile.

...if they think by having a bale of grass they'll be in trouble with the law.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Love all those ^^


----------



## CocoNUT

goodolboy said:
			
		

> ...if they think herd is something they did with thier ears.
> 
> ...if they think a high capacity magizine has more than 20 pages.
> 
> ...if they think Carhart is something in their automobile.
> 
> ...if they think by having a bale of grass they'll be in trouble with the law.




My mom can't understand WHY i'd want chickens since they're so "dirty" and "mean!"

You know they're city if....
They don't know an egg comes out of a chicken's "vent"...and that chickens only have ONE "hole" (vent) that EVERYTHING comes out of. If you DO happen to mention it to them...they REFUSE to EVER eat eggs again! 
That turkeys are "dumb" animals. 
That dogs would NEVER hurt ANY animals/livestock. 
That "organic" produce HAS to come from the store or takes TONS of work to produce. 

Hey I was a 'city girl'...grew up in the burbs...but always LOVED going to the family ranches.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

When you are walking thru the parking lot of some place like Lowes and you reach your hand into either your pocket of your jeans or your jacket and you pull out a fist-full of hay that you forgot to grab out after handling bales.


----------



## goodolboy

...if hay is something you say, not feed

...if you go down stairs to check the mail

...if you only use your mud tires on the weekend

...if you think fresh air stinks

...if you think of rockets when someone says silo


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha


----------



## wooliewabbits

If when you explain to them that they might have to ''cull '' some roosters they think their chickens have a disease.  [true story]


----------



## norseofcourse

... if they ask you why you put a blindfold on your horse.

So I explained about fly masks...


----------



## Egg_Newton

genuck said:
			
		

> Of course I can't get out the gate without someone getting mud or poop on me...
> 
> Oh and I never tell anyone about the electric fence... everyone should get at least one good shock >


I know what you mean. You would think I would have learned by now that changing for work is the absolute last thing I do before walking out the door.


----------



## Egg_Newton

When they are surprised to find out that there are different breeds of chickens....


----------



## Animallovers1

Just a note I live on the west edge of the vally on 10 acres  but go to school on the south hill. 
You know there city if....
.... But I thought you did not eat chickens. you realize that that's a chicken. They say while you eat a egg.
 Eggs have to be pastureized.
  Roosters really crow?!
   You can only get milk from a cow not a goat.
  But how do the chucks get milk?
How much younger is she than your other chickens. ( they say while looking at m year old silky.)


----------



## wana be farmer

They think green eggs are rotten. 
They inform you free range chickens only lay brown eggs.


----------



## treeclimber233

You know they are city when :  They don't realize there is such a thing as a chicken show (or rabbit show or goat show.....who would go to one anyway??)  Or rabbit chats and chicken chat and goat chats (or forums....who would be interested??)  These comments come from my husbands family and friends.  I am from the country and yes I eat the animals I raise.  They are named Breakfast, Dinner.....  My mother-in-law gave me some miniature roses once and asked me if I had any fertilizer for them.  I answered "Of course.  I have 50 rabbits.  There is plenty of fertilizer."  Wont mention the shocked look I got from her. And she even grew up in the country skinning squirrels when she was a young girl.  Sad situation this country is getting itself into.  People are so remove from reality they have no idea where food comes from or even how to prepare it themselves. (shooting, skinning ..)

Almost forgot to mention the girl that asked me if white eggs were originally brown and just dyed white to look better......


----------



## norseofcourse

aggieterpkatie said:


> When they ask if I milk the male goats.  Yes, my coworker (37 yrs old) asked me that!



I have had TWO people now, that when I tell them about milking my sheep, have asked me 'you just milk the girls, right?'.  I kept a straight face the first time... LOL

And someone I know who raises pigs had someone want to buy a whole one.  When he was asked how he wanted it cut up at the processors, he said he wanted it all cut into bacon...


----------



## craneman54

I have an Aunt that once told my Dad that she ate pork but would not eat pig. She said this while eating off the pig we roasted for Easter Sunday.


----------



## M.L. McKnight

My brother grew up farming with the rest of us but he works in the city up north. My neice is generally a bright girl but she DID ask "What are those punching bag things?" when she saw some bucks in the goat pen. She was 19 at the time.

A fella came to buy a 6 week old boar from me last week. I couldn't get the one he wanted and it went back next to its momma, a 400lb Spot sow. This guy couldn't understand why I wouldn't just reach over that sow and get that baby that was at her feet!

I had one guy stop by from the city, he saw me leading a 2 week old bull calf on a halter. He thought the calf looked all nice and soft and went to pet him- getting between the calf and its very protective momma! It took him a minute to realize why I snatched him out of the way and went into my best rodeo clown impersonation on that cow.

I have several people who see my adds at the COOP or feed store and email or text me asking if I have and "guilts" for sale. (Makes me laugh every time)


----------

